# Translators available



## SDLX Master

Hello Mike,
I am wondering if you have ever considered the possibility of allowing a section in WR for us senior members willing to show availability for projects to add our login names and specialties, in the event that any colleague in need of assistance could contact us and "hire" our services for a project.

Some ideas: 

Those senior members willing to be added need to have a post count of at least 2k posts.
They do not need to disclose personal information other than their country of residence. Specialties and their availability to undertake projects must count. Communication could well be handled through our PM interface.
The reason I am suggesting this is because it particularly occurred to me before that I was up to my ears in work and I needed a couple of colleagues to enter my project, which I eventually got among WR members because somebody up there loves me, and they complied under excellence patterns. If there was a page for us to know our WR members interested in being contacted, that would be most helpful. Anyway, this is only an idea for your consideration. I look forward to your input.
Best,

Roger


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I think it is a good idea.   I would like to provide some way for translators, especially freelance translators to identify themselves here.  I can create a member group that you can join, but I'm not sure how we can list members of that group easily in vBulletin.

Let me investigate, and send me a PM if you haven't heard back from me in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SDLX Master

mkellogg said:


> Yes, I think it is a good idea. I would like to provide some way for translators, especially freelance translators to identify themselves here. I can create a member group that you can join, but I'm not sure how we can list members of that group easily in vBulletin.
> 
> Let me investigate, and send me a PM if you haven't heard back from me in a couple of weeks.


 
That's a Roger.


----------



## bouchet

No hablo Ingles solo español y frances seria bueno poder tener dentro del foro un espacio para el intercambio entre traductores.


----------



## SDLX Master

bouchet said:


> No hablo Ingles solo español y frances seria bueno poder tener dentro del foro un espacio para el intercambio entre traductores.


 
Mike has been duly informed. Now the ball is in his side of the court.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

bouchet said:


> No hablo Ingles solo español y frances seria bueno poder tener dentro del foro un espacio para el intercambio entre traductores.





SDLX Master said:


> Mike has been duly informed. Now the ball is in his side of the court.


Mike en a été dûment informé. Maintenant la balle est dans son camp.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

bouchet said:


> No hablo Ingles solo español y frances seria bueno poder tener dentro del foro un espacio para el intercambio entre traductores.





SDLX Master said:


> Mike has been duly informed. Now the ball is in his side of the court.





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mike en a été dûment informé. Maintenant la balle est dans son camp.



Mike ha sido cumplidamente informado. La pelota está ahora en su terreno.


----------



## bouchet

SDLX Master said:


> That's a Roger.


 ok gracias por responder


----------



## mkellogg

I'm waiting to see what happens with vBulletin 4.0 before making a decision.  Right now there are a few ways to create such a group, but none are perfect. When vB 4.0 comes out (now supposedly at the end of this month), I'll know better which has the best features for something like this.

Mike


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> I'm waiting to see what happens with vBulletin 4.0 before making a decision.  Right now there are a few ways to create such a group, but none are perfect. When vB 4.0 comes out (now supposedly at the end of this month), I'll know better which has the best features for something like this.
> 
> Mike



Me he permitido traducir para nuestro amigo Bouchet. 

Estoy esperando a ver qué sucede con el vBulletin 4.0 antes de tomar una decisión. Por ahora no hay muchas formas de crear un grupo como ese, y las que hay no son perfectas. Cuando salga el vB 4.0 (en teoría a finales de este mes), sabré con mayor seguridad cuál tiene las mejores características para algo como esto.

Nota: vBulletin es el programa que hace posible el funcionamiento del foro.


----------



## k-in-sc

Did anything ever happen with this?


----------



## cyberpedant

It looks like version 4.0 of vBulletin has not yet surfaced. You'll find this at the very bottom of every (?) page:
*Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.8.4
*Copyright ©2000 - 2010, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. 
Copyright © 2009 WordReference.com


----------



## k-in-sc

Hahaha, true, and it's been a year! 
Thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

vBulletin 4.0 has been released but we haven't upgraded to it.

I was trying to find a way to create a group like this that is publicly viewable, but there was no easy way to set it up in the software.  I will have to create a custom page for it.  I'll see what I can do by the end of the year.


----------

